
Bosch's electric drive turbo-boosts new electric vehicle startups - jseliger
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/bosch-electric-drive-enables-proliferation-of-ev-start-ups/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem%3A+Trending+Content&utm_content=5970410704d30166bcf2c77a&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
jseliger
One hope is that batteries and electric engines open up and make economical
varying kinds of vehicles, especially because gas-powered engines have tended
to favor cars.

